# Best Way to Grind Pepper Coarsely



## kristim (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of using coarsely ground black pepper when cooking. In fact, a few peppercorns that are ground only in 1/2 are fine too! I'm wondering what is the best way to grind pepper very coarse. I have purchased two different (expensive!) pepper grinders that have a coarse setting for grinding pepper, but it still isn't coarse enough in my opinion. In fact, I typically put it in a ziploc bag and hit it with my super-powered all metal chicken whacker, which works perfectly! 



It leaves some of the peppercorns VERY coarse and others not, so it works well.

I'm wondering if a coffee grinder would work. Thoughts? I'd love to hear them!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

I use a coffee grinder for alot of spices including Bl pepper, Buy whole spices and grind to order.:chef:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Or you could always grind a bunch and then sift it.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the zip-loc bag and the base of a saucepan. You can either beat it to death (good stress reliever!) or just lean on it to crack into big chunks. Could also use a rolling pin, but I busted mine doing it. Was having a bad day and got too enthusiastic 

I find the coffee grinder good for grinding toasted spices, but it makes it too fine for the sort of result you're looking for, IMO. If you want to do that, keep a grinder for spices only - the coffee tastes a bit funky if you use it for both.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I use a mortar and pestle a-la-minute for best flavour. It's less messy than the saucepan method (as long as you keep your hand overthe mortar while you're bashing the peppercorns). Keeps my coffee tasting like coffee.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention, I have 2 grinders, Yes, One is for coffee and coffee only. One does not to grind everything fine, A few pulses (or just one) will achieve the desired grind.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a grinder that's really a small hand coffee grinder plus a few minor changes to make it a spice grinder. They were very popular for awhile, but have since been superseded by other latest and greatest grinders. Anyway, they look cool and will grind very coarse if that is your desire.

They're called Atlas mills, and are fairly widely available. Chef Depot has the cheapest (hah!) prices I've seen in awhile. Salt and Pepper Mills, electric, battery operated pepper mills, Atlas, pepper grinders, Peugeot, Brass, Copper, Stainless Steel, modern, contemporary, antique, wholesale, Chrome, Walnut, Olive, Wood, Three Color Peppercorns

BDL


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Just ground some in a coffee grinder right before opening the site. Throw some in, pulse once, twice, or thrice, then sift through a medium mesh wire colander/strainer.

Bigger pieces stay in the colander and those go in a prep bowl for sprinkling on salads, steaks, etc. The fine stuff goes in the shaker.

Kevin


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

they are the bomb 
or wacking it with your hand flat on the flat side(not near the sharp edge) of a meat cleaveras you need it


----------



## maywen (Dec 26, 2007)

I am a mortar and pestle kind of girl. That way you have more control over the grind. Also you have good visuals of your grind while it is happening
Electric grinders tend to leave the pepper more uniform in size. Not useful when you like the size and variation that you have mentioned. 
Maywen - Nana's Kitchen


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have always used my honing steel for cracking black pepper. It works like a charm.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

That's pretty clever Pete. My steel and probably most out there are magnetized. I find I can never get it clean enough to use it in a food application...


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I use a $10 blade grinder for spices only- a quick whizz-whizz on the Go button cracks pepper pretty well.


----------



## galore (Jun 8, 2012)

I use my eletric coffee bean grinder.  I have also drilled larger holes in my kitchen pepper shaker if I want to make a batch of coarse pepper.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Put peppercorns in a clean kitchen towel  fold it over then hit with small sauté pc till you have size  you need.


----------



## galore (Jun 8, 2012)

ROFLOL,  I am 5' and will be 82 September 14, by the time I keep hitting until it is coarse, my arm will give out.  I usually use my coffee grinder attachment to my Nutone Food Center if I want to make a batch.  I decided two weeks I wanted to use my BIG wooden pepper grinder.  I know I used to get a coarse grind instead of the fine one that currently  keeps coming out of the  grinder. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I like a mortar and pestle to get the grind I want for the dish I am preparing.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

DC Sunshine said:


> keep a grinder for spices only - the coffee tastes a bit funky if you use it for both.


I have dedicated grinders for coffee and spices. One morning the coffee grinder kissed the turf, I cleaned up the spice grinder and used it. Not the best coffee I've ever made.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

teamfat said:


> I cleaned up the spice grinder and used it.


A cool and simple way to clean a spice grinder is to throw in some raw rice. Blitz it. Dump it. Wipe out.


----------



## galore (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you.  I  have used a mortar and pestle also but the arthritis in my wrists slows me down.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@cheflayne you should add that rice tip to the thread of everything a person needs to know by the time they hit 30.

mimi


----------



## sundriedfry (Aug 3, 2015)

USimplySeason grinders from Amazon, they are spectacular, and adjustable...


----------



## galore (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

With most pepper grinders the more you tighten the top down the finer the grind.

It pulls the grinding plates closer together.

Keep the top lose for a course grind.

Add pepper corns to mill.

Screw top nut down until just touching.

Test grind.

If you want a finer grind tighten bit by bit.

If not course enough then loosen and test again.

If that isn't course enough then use the crushing methods suggested by others.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

Whether you whack it, crush it, or grind it, experiment until you find which method best suits your palate.


----------



## galore (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!  I was trying to tighten tighter.  Is that a phrase?


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

Galore said:


> Thanks! I was trying to tighten tighter. Is that a phrase?


It is now!


----------

